# Kontakt Script + Resource center -> website project



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Once Nils, Bob and Thonex and me talked about a new site to host all free scripts and resources on one place. 

I have now time to work on this project. So if anyone have ideas or suggestions i'll be able to consider all your input.

I think of a site where you can create an account and upload and mange your scripts and resources by yourself. So there should be not much administration.

I want to have an "FAQ" blog for every script, so question, new versions and changes can be easily discussed.

I would be glad to get some more input and ideas!


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 27, 2006)

Hm, these are just my two cents, but I wouldn't need another website with another user account and another password and all that stuff. I check the VI forum, download a script and use it 

Wouldn't it be easier to just host these few kilobytes for each script on the VI server, so the webspace for every script is not that spread upon several sites and just do a sticky thread with all available scripts? (afaik there already is)

No offense, but why do everything double if people can get everything here in the forum?


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Waywyn!

No offense taken! The discussion came up when the theokrueger site was down. So Nils did a temporary site for sips and the theo krueger scripts. But we thought that it could be useful to have a site with ALL free scripts in there. You know this forum and where to find the scripts. But: there are people how don't know in which thread you have to search for some scripts (not every script here is in the sticky!)...

It's not doubled. Keep in mind that all the scripts always where on different locations...on the theokrueger site (the site we wanted to do, is what he did before the site were down -> a site with ALL scripts), on Nils site, here in this forum. If you are new to all this, you don't have a chance to look quickly for what you want or need.

You don't need to login if you want to download scripts!

The login is just for the script writer, so that everybody can update his scripts without someone who has to administrate all this.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

This is the old thread where the idea came up:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3950


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 27, 2006)

Well of course I appreciate your efforts, but collecting all scripts, put it on one webspace and post 'em in one thread isn't that much work at all.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

Knowing on website where you always find the latest version is even better! 

Are you worried this could be used as a commercial project and possibly take away the sprit of sharing here? This will be a FREE website. Did you read the old post? Such things were discussed there. It sounds a little bit like you are afraid of this, because i don't really understand why one would say anything against a page with a unified design where you can find all scripters and all scripts...and resources?

The website isn't locked to me! The development and changes will be open to everyone who want to work on this project (read Nils posts in the old thread). My part is only to create the layout and the website.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 27, 2006)

No worries about this all, just my personal opinion about doing things a lot easier.
Again I appreciate, but my opinion was, if this all is going to needed when everything is already there, nothing else.


----------



## Mahal (Nov 27, 2006)

Dynamitec @ Mon 27 Nov said:


> I think of a site where you can create an account and upload and mange your scripts and resources by yourself. So there should be not much administration.
> 
> I want to have an "FAQ" blog for every script, so question, new versions and changes can be easily discussed.


I'd set up a wiki page, without accounts or login stuff. 

Or simply use this one:
http://sonikmatter.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Mahal!

Yes, but i like a little bit more than a simple WIKI page...since i'm a webdesigner i can do more when i do it by myself


----------



## Thonex (Nov 27, 2006)

Dyn,

Ask Frederick Russ (forum Administrator here) if you can set up a page for him.... he might be open to it... that way you can do your thing and we can still have it all in one place.

I posted a stick with some resources... and about a month ago I post a new thread asking people to post links of all their new stuff... no one responded.

Cheers

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi T!

Frederick Russ was active in the old thread, too. Did you reread it?

Frederick Russ:


> Cool. I'd be happy to host the mp3 files on vi-control.com which should cover some of the bandwidth of having these pages. Whoever has them, go ahead and contact me via email - [email protected] - and get them to me so I can put them up. I'll get back to you with a url so you can include it on the K2 script site.



So i think it should be no problem so far... i'll ask him.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 28, 2006)

Dynamitec @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Once Nils, Bob and Thonex and me talked about a new site to host all free scripts and resources on one place.
> 
> ...



Hey Benjamin,

This is great news. Unfortunately there is very little I can contribute other than encouragement and maybe a few scripts and such when you get things up and running. 

I know next to nothing about setting up and maintaining Web sites. I don't even understand the jargon, so, one thing I might suggest to those of you who are knowledgeable about this stuff would be to encourage you to post lots of 'hand-holding' info for guys like me. I don't know a WIKI from a Blog (to me a Blog is a logarithm to the base 2 :???: ).

I'll look forward to seeing this come together.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 28, 2006)

Waywyn @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> Hm, these are just my two cents, but I wouldn't need another website with another user account and another password and all that stuff. I check the VI forum, download a script and use it
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just host these few kilobytes for each script on the VI server, so the webspace for every script is not that spread upon several sites and just do a sticky thread with all available scripts? (afaik there already is)
> 
> No offense, but why do everything double if people can get everything here in the forum?



Hi Waywyn,

You must be visualizing some rather small scripts (and practically no documentation) if you think they can just be posted as attachments in this forum. I think the forum restricts attachment size to around 150K bytes or so. To put that in perspective, The download package for SIPS V110 is around 700K bytes as an .rar. That doesn't even begin to cover the all the demo .mp3s.

While it is true that we often post little scripts and small functions directly to this forum, any script with some real meat in it gets to be kind of on the 'large' size. And, if you'd like to have a User's Guide and possibly some auxilliary documentation, the download package gets way too large to post as an attachment.

For example, I posted a preliminary version of my KSP Math Library just recently but without any documentation. I've now finished updating it to run as a 'real library' with Nil's latest Editor and I'm about 60% finished writing a .pdf Technical Guide for it. When this is done, the package will be too large to attach to this forum. I don't have a Web site so without someone being willing to host my stuff for download, the best I could do would be to email it to a few people.

I should think that the idea of having one centralized site that you can go to and download the latest version of the non-trivial scripts that are being produced should be far more appealing to you than it seems to be. Right now it's a real hodge podge, especially the update stuff. I get emails all the time from users with questions about some old version of the Ultra TKT or something similar to that. They're always surprised when I tell them there's a much later version. A centralized, free script site where each contributing author can keep his stuff updated would solve a lot of these kinds of problems.

I think everyone will benefit from this in the long run so I guess I'm a little puzzled by your rather luke-warm reception to Benjamin's very gracious offer to donate some of his time to try to set this thing up. I for one am sorry to see that Benjamin's post hasn't been met with much enthusiam so far, so come on guys, it's in your best interest to help make this happen.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Bob,

thanks for your long post.
Prolly I wasn't thinking too much about the stuff that "surrounds" the actual script.
Like I said before I really appreciate what Bejamin wants to do, but I know the way programmers think. There is content, so we need a database, a website with accounts, prolly up and downloading generated scripts etc :mrgreen: 

All I was trying to say, that, besides of the space everything is here, but like I said above I wasn't thinking about the whole package. I did just see the 150kb script itself


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 28, 2006)

Big Bob's reasons are sound. Source-code control systems maintain the most recent version as immediately accessible, so a similar model could apply here, so that people would get the latest version of a given script instead of some random earlier version. One could even have "latest version of a script for a particular version of Kontakt" if supporting a slightly-spread-out userbase became a priority.

-Peter


----------

